# I can't connect to battle.net on Diablo 2. (Vista related)



## Santana (Sep 23, 2007)

I get the same error trying to connect to battle.net every time. It says "Connecting to the fastest server..." and then an error message appears:

_Unable to connect to Battle.net. If using a modem, you may need to connect to your internet service provider before connecting to Battle.net._

I am connected to the internet, so clearly something is blocking access to Battle.net. I've tried numerous fixes, that didn't really fix anything:

-downloading latest patch
-forwarding all ports under router settings
-disabling firewall 
-re-installation (3 times!)
-I have a valid CD-Key

Over a year ago, I played on a laptop with XP, using the same router, with no problems. I'm on my desktop now, and running D2 on Vista. The laptop used a D-link network card (my router is D-link) and this desktop uses a Linksys receiver. Could the Linksys receiver be causing any problems, even though I have a great Internet connection using it? I believe the real problem is with Vista, though. I've heard of a hidden Vista firewall, not sure how to go about disabling that (if it exists). Is there anything that Vista could be doing that could block me from connecting to Battle.net?

EDIT: I just hooked up directly to my modem, and I still can't connect. This looks like a Vista problem.


----------



## Santana (Sep 23, 2007)

bump


----------

